
US Senator sees Reddit as potential target for Russian influence - asymmetric
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/352584-warner-sees-reddit-as-potential-target-for-russian-influence
======
jonpanama
Now the government wants to fuck with Reddit? No thanks.

